# CPU dauernd auf vollbelastung :(



## gadgetelos (14. Oktober 2004)

Meine CPU ist dauernd auf voll belastung, also auf 100%, wie man dies im Taskmanager sehen kann.
Hab einen viren und spyware Scan durchgeführt, hab auch schon mein BS(Win2000) neuinstalliert.
Uberflüssige Software hab ich gelöscht.
Auch das surfen im Internet ist sehr mühevoll, trotz ADSL
Hab ein AMD 1.3GHZ mit 256MB und 80GB HDD.

kann mir jem bitte weiterhellfen

DANKE


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

auf welche Prozesse verteilt sich denn die Auslastung? da könnte man den Übeltäter doch schon eingrenzen.

Gruß

.


----------



## gadgetelos (14. Oktober 2004)

iexplorer.exe und sonst alle normal wenn ich nicht im Net surfe


----------



## alois (14. Oktober 2004)

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal, am Ende lag es an der Festplatte.
Hast du eine IBM IC35... ?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. Oktober 2004)

hmm, Festplatte kann ich mir nicht unbedingt vorstellen (na ja, man weiß ja nie) - hast Du mal probiert, denn IE ggf. zu reparieren oder upzudaten? Auch ein bösartiges Script oder eine Adware könnte ich mir als Ursache vorstellen (der IE wird ja gerne man befallen).

Ich würde zunächst einmal die gängigen Malware-Scanner und Antivirenprogramme drüberlaufen lassen und vielleicht ein Win-Update des Explorers durchführen.

Gruß

.


----------



## TobGod (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich hatte das auch mal, war aber irgendwie nen Bug oder so. Der hat immer 100%Auslastung angezeigt obwohl ich garnichts gemacht habe und die Prozesse sahen auch normal aus. Ich hatte es aber nicht, dass der Rechner auch wirklich langsamer lief.. Aber du sagtest ja, es sei sehr mühevoll...
Wenns garnicht mehr geht mal formatieren !? Dann weißt du immerhin ob es ein Hardwarefehler bzw -defekt ist, oder es an Windows lag!


----------



## netnic (17. Oktober 2004)

Normalerweise ist das einSoftwarefehler.
Hatte ich auch mal, hab's dann durch eine Komplettformatierung hinbekommen.
Nun ja Hardwaretechnisch könnte ich mir nur vorstellen, dass Mainboard oder RAM beschädigt sind.


----------



## xCondoRx (18. Oktober 2004)

Ich frage mich, wieso immer gleich alle formatieren wollen bei so einem, vergleichbar kleinem, Fehler.. Das gibt unzählige andere Sachen, die man vorher machen sollte.. Eine Formatierung ist in den seltesten Fällen wirklich erforderlich..


----------



## Cheese (19. Oktober 2004)

Natürlich könnte auch ein Wurm dahinterstecken... Hatte das gleiche Problem, bei mir hat der Virenscanner nix gefunden, trotz aktuellem Update... Es steckte aber letztendlich ein Wurm dahinter, der den Port blockierte und damit den IE-Explorer "ärgerte"....


----------



## alois (19. Oktober 2004)

xCondoRx: Weil in diesem Fall die Prozesslast sich auf die iexplorer.exe verteilt, und Microsoft dieses nette Programm so tief im BS verwurzelt hat dass man eine defekte IE-Installation meist nur durch Neuinstallation beheben kann.
Dies natürlich nur, wenn der IE auch wirklich schuld an der Misere ist.


----------



## netnic (19. Oktober 2004)

xCondoRx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, wieso immer gleich alle formatieren wollen bei so einem, vergleichbar kleinem, Fehler.. Das gibt unzählige andere Sachen, die man vorher machen sollte.. Eine Formatierung ist in den seltesten Fällen wirklich erforderlich..



Nun ja ich formatier, weil ich vorher meine Daten auf Dvd-RW gebrannt habe und es (meistens) schneller geht, als tagelang den Fehler zu suchen.


----------



## xCondoRx (20. Oktober 2004)

@alois
Ob der IE Schuld hat, gilt es ja erstmal herauszubekommen.. Und selbst wenn, liegt die Ursache dafür, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach, nicht beim IE selbst.. Gerade bei Fehlern mit hoher Prozessorlast sind es erfahrungsgemäß mehrere Probleme die aufeinandertreffen.. 

@netnic
Tagelang sollst ja auch nicht suchen.. Mann muss sich halt ein wenig auskennen und wissen in welcher Richtung man einen Fehler suchen muss.. Das ewige Formatieren, anstatt einen Fehler zu suchen und auch zu finden, zeugt IMHO von Inkompetenz und Ahnungslosigkeit (meine subjektive Meinung)..


----------

